# Young Engineer - Need Career Advice



## PowerEng22 (May 21, 2012)

I've got a bit of a dilemma on my hands at the moment. I currently work as an electrical engineer on utility scale power projects with one of the 25 largest companies in the US. I've been here for 2.5 years and have passed both the FE and PE examinations. The benefits/pay are good but lately I've fallen into a rut as my assigned projects just aren't very interesting or engaging. They're also quite disorganized, despite my best efforts to help coordinate all involved parties.

I've been offered a position by a much smaller competitor with a 10% raise and a hefty signing bonus - as well as the promise of more interesting work and flexibility in switching roles to suit my career advancement best. I can't come to a decision. I'm not excited to come into work at this point and can't really say I enjoy it that much. At my young age I feel like this might be a compelling enough reason to make a change - or maybe I should at least stick it out with my current position to get my 4 years of exp and PE. (I should be able to get the PE experience at either place, however).

I'm not entirely sold on the new company being that much better but if I'm not thrilled with where I'm at now and they are willing to pay me more money - maybe it's worth serious consideration?

Appreciate any opinions, I'm quite conflicted...


----------



## Jayman_PE (May 21, 2012)

So if I read your post correct, you passed the PE exam, yet you are not a PE, nor do you have the required 4 years experience yet? How did you manage that?

Secondly, it sounds like you need to research the other company more. If you still have doubts about them what are those doubts? One thing I would suggest is asking them to view their financials. How secure are they? If they are smaller can they ride through the tough times? Although I suppose if they are an electrial utility they should be on relatively solid ground. Definitely do not make a decision yet. Take your time. I would pull out a sheet of paper, split it down the middle and write out the positives and negatives of each company.

All the best,

Jason


----------



## daedalus34r (May 22, 2012)

Jayman_10x said:


> So if I read your post correct, you passed the PE exam, yet you are not a PE, nor do you have the required 4 years experience yet? How did you manage that?


Some states, like IL, allow you to take the PE exam before the experience requirement is met. Once you fulfill it, you just send in the paperwork and get the license.



Jayman_10x said:


> Secondly, it sounds like you need to research the other company more. If you still have doubts about them what are those doubts? One thing I would suggest is asking them to view their financials. How secure are they? If they are smaller can they ride through the tough times? Although I suppose if they are an electrial utility they should be on relatively solid ground. Definitely do not make a decision yet. Take your time. I would pull out a sheet of paper, split it down the middle and write out the positives and negatives of each company.


Do exactly this. Research the other company.


----------



## Dleg (May 22, 2012)

But if everything turns out OK, there's nothing wrong with moving to another company to broaden your experience and potentially find greater satisfaction. I think anyone looking at your resume in the future will not question a move after just 2.5 years from your first job. Just make sure you don't start hopping from job to job every 2 years or so - that tends to look bad. If you move, make sure you can stay with the new company for 5 years or more. That's my advice.


----------



## navyasw02 (May 23, 2012)

Based on the other threads I've read about things like this, I'd say stick it out until you get the PE experience, then look around again. You'll get an even better offer when you have PE after your name and your PE pay raise at your current company (whichever that may be at the time) will likely be less than a new offer at a different company.


----------



## willsee (May 23, 2012)

Dleg said:


> Just make sure you don't start hopping from job to job every 2 years or so - that tends to look bad. If you move, make sure you can stay with the new company for 5 years or more. That's my advice.


Not so much anymore. My friend has had 4 jobs in the past 3 or 4 years and continues to get job offers. My wife has had like 6 jobs over the same time. If you're good you can hop jobs as many times as you want. If either my wife or my friend quit their job they would have another one in two weeks. Probably faster.

OP...is their anything you can change? Take on more responsibility? Bug your manager about tagging along or review documents that he does. Ask your manager about any of the boring stuff he does that you can take off his hands for him. I work for a consulting firm (small) and I notice if I get bored or have nothing to do I can ask around for about ten minutes and someone is always willing to unload something they don't want to do onto me.


----------

